

Speech-Jamming Gun Silences From 30 Meters - technology
http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/12/03/01/1429217/speech-jamming-gun-silences-from-30-meters
We live in a George Orwell novel
======
ofca
At wedding : 'Speak now or forever hold your peace!'

(jamming gun activate!)

At court : 'Any objections?'

(jamming gun activate!)

Someone screaming for help in library...

(too loud, jamming gun activate!)

Yeah, best idea ever! :)

